

You’re probably polluting your statistics more than you think - ultrasaurus
http://euri.ca/2012/05/youre-probably-polluting-your-statistics-more-than-you-think/

======
rockmeamedee
I like this, it's a very simple example reiterating that it's dangerous to
play with statistics.

